# Flash player



## Manou77 (5 Février 2013)

J'ai acheté un IPAD 4 à Noël qui devait être le top des tablettes.
 Malheureusement les IPAD sont incompatibles avec Flash Player, j'ai essayé de télécharger des logiciels qui devaient palier ce défaut. Malheureusement je n'obtiens rien.

Je fais beaucoup de généalogie et pratiquement tous les sites des archives départementales en ligne  utilisent Flash Player.

 Conclusion mon IPAD  ne me sert pas à grand chose pour le moment.

 Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci.


----------



## danypoune (11 Mai 2013)

J'aimerai bien avoir une réponse moi aussi. C'est l'un des gros problèmes d'Apple. Ils sont bien plus soucieux de consolider leurs bénéfices que d'écouter leurs clients... Hélas..


----------

